# Any Central Heating Engineers - Noisy Pump



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi all. I moved into a new build house in June and I've noticed the central heating isn't exactly quiet. It sounds like there is air in the system making a pump noisy. I've narrowed it down to this box but I've no idea what it is. I think it might be the pump circulating around the radiators. It seems to be on all/most of the time, certainly doesn't seem linked to the times heating or hot water is on. This box is on the side of the hot water cylinder upstairs.

The dial is all the way round to the right. If I move it back towards the top it gets quieter but I've no idea what I'm buggering about with and don't know if I'll cause an issue by moving the dial back from 'max'.

What happens when I move the dial?
Why is it noisy?
What can I do to make it quieter?

Please help. It's driving me nuts!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wee man (Sep 29, 2016)

Have you tried bleeding air from the pump? Screw on back of pump loosen gently but carefully it is short and can fall out. You will get some water and hopefully if that's the problem air which might cure your noise tighten again when air stops hissing. 
Object looks like a tank stat which controls switch on/off temperature for pump dependant on water temperature at that level in tank. My system keeps pump in system off until I have3/4 of a tank of hot water at set temp then turns on pump to let central heating function.

I am not a plumber just going on my self installed system but your photo does not look like the stat I use could be control for two or three way valve to divert water in your system.
Hopefully a more knowledgeable person or a plumber will come along and sort your problem.
Will probably also tell you to ignore my reply hope you get it sorted, I take it you have checked it is not the pump pressing against a pipe and the noise is the vibrations caused?
Best of luck anyway.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

This may help.

http://www.wundatrade.co.uk/downloads/Wilo Pump Yonos PARA Operating Instructions.pdf


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks both



dholdi said:


> This may help.
> 
> http://www.wundatrade.co.uk/downloads/Wilo Pump Yonos PARA Operating Instructions.pdf


I've set it to the air venting setting and will see if that makes a difference.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atkinson91 (Oct 3, 2016)

Hope I can chip in - what kind of a noise is it making? A growl?, very loud abrasive sound? (impeller rubbing up against something) or a whine? 
As wee man pointed it could be air in the system, bearings are shot on the pump, or something clogging a solenoid/valve causing restriction/pressure problems, or even something by as simple as the pump not being mounted correctly and tightened down



With it being a new build get in touch with the company who installed it or built the house and ask them to have a sniff at it under warranty if it's still applicable


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Atkinson91 said:


> Hope I can chip in - what kind of a noise is it making? A growl?, very loud abrasive sound? (impeller rubbing up against something) or a whine?
> As wee man pointed it could be air in the system, bearings are shot on the pump, or something clogging a solenoid/valve causing restriction/pressure problems, or even something by as simple as the pump not being mounted correctly and tightened down
> 
> With it being a new build get in touch with the company who installed it or built the house and ask them to have a sniff at it under warranty if it's still applicable


Thanks for commenting. He noise sounded like air bubbles in the pipes. It's done its thing to vent the air which seems to have helped quite a bit. We'll see how it is overnight tonight. I'm also going round the house bleeding all the rads to make sure there is no air anywhere.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

